# Zombie's Art Corner



## zombie_raptor (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I saw people making threads for their art, and since I'm a digital artist still working on my skills, I figured I'd open one up for myself!!!

I'm making this on mobile so I apologize for any awkward formatting. I'm also fairly new to gbatemp in general!

I can do sketch requests too  
I'm not sure if this is alright to put on the thread, but for $5 I can put some extra into it (eg: lineart, colour, shading, etc. )
Like, upgrading from sketch to lineart is $5, upgrading from that to flat colours is another $5.

Here's something I finished today!





(You can view that and more on my deviant art! zombieraptors.deviantart.com


----------



## mashers (Nov 29, 2016)

@zombie_raptor
That's really nice! I'd still really like this drawn but I don't know if x65943 is still doing drawings for members here.



mashers said:


> x65943 (tag removed)
> If you're still doing this, I have a request that I'd love to see drawn  I love the 'Pokémon wearing their evolution hoodies' pictures, like this:
> 
> View attachment 70077
> ...



Happy to pay for it to be done if you would like a donation for your time


----------



## zombie_raptor (Nov 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> @zombie_raptor
> That's really nice! I'd still really like this drawn but I don't know if x65943 is still doing drawings for members here.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness!!! Bowser is absolutely adorable!! I love the name too 
Is he a pit bull? he reminds me of one haha!

I'd love to do a picture like that for you! I need practice drawing animals so this is an excellent request  

I can start on it sometime tomorrow If that's alright with you?  I'm very excited to work on it. 

A donation would be great if you like the finished peice! otherwise don't worry about it


----------



## mashers (Nov 29, 2016)

zombie_raptor said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Bowser is absolutely adorable!! I love the name too
> Is he a pit bull? he reminds me of one haha!


Thanks! I'd decided I wanted him to be called Bowser before I got him, but the name suits him perfectly as he's a lovable rogue  He's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. If you like him you should have a look at this thread where I've kind of been chronicling his growth 



zombie_raptor said:


> I'd love to do a picture like that for you! I need practice drawing animals so this is an excellent request
> 
> I can start on it sometime tomorrow If that's alright with you?  I'm very excited to work on it.


Yay! That's great, so exciting! Thank you!



zombie_raptor said:


> A donation would be great if you like the finished peice! otherwise don't worry about it


Of course! I'm really looking forward to seeing it! Feel free to PM over any work in progress if you need feedback as you work.

Thanks so much again!


----------



## zombie_raptor (Nov 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> Thanks! I'd decided I wanted him to be called Bowser before I got him, but the name suits him perfectly as he's a lovable rogue  He's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. If you like him you should have a look at this thread where I've kind of been chronicling his growth
> 
> 
> Yay! That's great, so exciting! Thank you!
> ...



I just spent the last few minutes fawning over Bowser with my mom! He's seriously a gorgeous pup. That castle he has is amazing!!
I wasn't aware that Staffordshire bull terriers were a breed until now!
Thank you for linking your thread  he's so adorable. 

I'm not sure if I've posted enough to PM people yet (I'm gonna look into that once I'm on my computer again) but I'll definitely update you with progress shots!


----------



## mashers (Nov 29, 2016)

zombie_raptor said:


> I just spent the last few minutes fawning over Bowser with my mom! He's seriously a gorgeous pup. That castle he has is amazing!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Thank you for linking your thread  he's so adorable.


Thank you  I'm glad you and your mum enjoyed his pictures! My boyfriend made the castle. It is amazing isn't it!



zombie_raptor said:


> I wasn't aware that Staffordshire bull terriers were a breed until now!


Although they look like pit bulls, they are quite different. Their temperament is very similar - they are very affectionate and gentle (though also stubborn, clumsy and energetic!). They're also smaller than pit bulls. They're actually not derived from Staffies, nor vice versa. Both pit bulls and Staffies were created by cross-breeding bulldogs with various terriers. Their common traits are, I suspect, related to the common ancestry of the bulldog, and the differences related to the varying terrier breeds which were introduced in each strain. Pit bulls and Staffies are both misunderstood breeds, commonly thought to be vicious or aggressive when in fact they only become this way when mistreated. They are extremely strong though so need to be well trained. Unfortunately Pit bulls are now illegal in the UK due to the extent of the prejudice against them  Anyway, I don't want to derail your thread too much talking about dogs. But now you know about Staffies 



zombie_raptor said:


> I'm not sure if I've posted enough to PM people yet (I'm gonna look into that once I'm on my computer again) but I'll definitely update you with progress shots!


No, you need 100 posts to start conversations. I'll start one with you that you can reply to


----------



## zombie_raptor (Nov 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> Thank you  I'm glad you and your mum enjoyed his pictures! My boyfriend made the castle. It is amazing isn't it!
> 
> 
> Although they look like pit bulls, they are quite different. Their temperament is very similar - they are very affectionate and gentle (though also stubborn, clumsy and energetic!). They're also smaller than pit bulls. They're actually not derived from Staffies, nor vice versa. Both pit bulls and Staffies were created by cross-breeding bulldogs with various terriers. Their common traits are, I suspect, related to the common ancestry of the bulldog, and the differences related to the varying terrier breeds which were introduced in each strain. Pit bulls and Staffies are both misunderstood breeds, commonly thought to be vicious or aggressive when in fact they only become this way when mistreated. They are extremely strong though so need to be well trained. Unfortunately Pit bulls are now illegal in the UK due to the extent of the prejudice against them  Anyway, I don't want to derail your thread too much talking about dogs. But now you know about Staffies
> ...



You're lucky to have an amazing boyfriend and pup!  

I never actually knew that pit bulls (and staffies ) had a common ancestor with bull dogs :0 I had always just assumed until now that pit bulls were just one of those breeds that were always there. that really is interesting!!
I believe pit bulls are banned in Ontario (and Quebec) too  
It sucks because they're such amazing pups. My mom and I had downstairs neighbors at one point who owned two big happy-go-lucky pitbulls who were just adorable. 
I think I'd like to have one of my own someday! I'd love to adopt a rescue one. 

Thank you for clarifying that for me! (and, thank you again for sending the message  )


----------



## mashers (Nov 29, 2016)

zombie_raptor said:


> You're lucky to have an amazing boyfriend and pup!


I completely agree 



zombie_raptor said:


> I never actually knew that pit bulls (and staffies ) had a common ancestor with bull dogs :0 I had always just assumed until now that pit bulls were just one of those breeds that were always there. that really is interesting!!


Well, if you think about it no domestic dogs were always there - they were all created by selectively cross-breeding other breeds. And if you go back far enough in the history of dog breeding, you get to wolves (probably - this is actually a bit unclear, but it's the most likely explanation considering that one species of wolf which is genetically related to domestic dogs is still in existence today).



zombie_raptor said:


> I believe pit bulls are banned in Ontario (and Quebec) too
> It sucks because they're such amazing pups. My mom and I had downstairs neighbors at one point who owned two big happy-go-lucky pitbulls who were just adorable.


It's such a shame, I know. Pit bulls are really lovely dogs. I don't know about Quebec, but in the UK I believe it is legal to own a pit bull, but not to buy/sell them or breed from them. So if you have one you're allowed to keep it, but eventually they will become extinct. This is a real tragedy  I just keep hoping they don't do the same with Staffies one day 



zombie_raptor said:


> I think I'd like to have one of my own someday! I'd love to adopt a rescue one.


If you're considering a Pit or a Staffie, I would actually suggest getting a puppy. Here in the UK, these dogs are often mistreated and if you don't know their history, it can be hard to predict their temperament  But maybe the situation is different in Quebec. Lots of people here do adopt/rescue Staffies (there are thousands of them in dog homes) and I'm sure most of them are fine, but I wouldn't want to take the chance that a mistreated dog might have some issues later.



zombie_raptor said:


> Thank you for clarifying that for me! (and, thank you again for sending the message  )


No problem, thank you!


----------



## mashers (Dec 1, 2016)

@zombie_raptor drew my request and it's really amazing. If anyone wants a drawing done I highly recommend getting in touch with her


----------



## zombie_raptor (Jan 17, 2017)

Made another picture! I've been doing lots over the holidays but this one i'm particularily proud of :0 sorry about the size, i'm not sure how to make it smaller.


----------

